
Amazon Launches Its Casual Games Store - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2009/2/amazon-launches-its-casual-games-store-amzn
======
jacquesm
Casual gaming is _huge_. I never knew quite how big until I had an in depth
look at one of the bigger players in this space and it completely blew me
away.

